# Hi!



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi!

New visitor to this websight. My name is Samantha, English citizen but live in Sweden. Have lived in Sweden for 23 years.
I am married to a wonderful Swedish bloke and we are both 30 years old.  
Hope that you all welcome us to this sight. 
Got married in 2002, became pregnant 2002 but misscarried. After further examinations I had endometriosis and also had an operation for my endometriosis. We have done 4 IVF treatments but have not yet become pregnant. Are now planing FET but stimulated by medication. Has somebody experience of stimulated FET? 

/SwedenSam


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi SwedenSam,

Sorry I cant help you with advice about stimulated FET but I'm sure that there are lots of ladies here who will be able to help you.  Anyway I just wanted to say  and to wish you all the best for your FET cycle.

Love Olwen 

PS - whats Sweden like?  My brother-in-law's girlfriend is Swedish and they have invited us to go there with them in the Spring.  I am VERY excited!!!


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you for your reply!  Sweden is a wonderful country! My mum and I moved to Sweden 1981 and we have lived here ever since. We live in the south of Sweden, in Ängelholm. To be more exact, it is not far from Helsingborg, sometimes Ängelholm is not on the map but Helsinborg is. 

Nice chatting to you. Hope we can stay in contact! 

So long! SwedenSam


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi  Thanks for all the warm welcoming during the day! Nice to chat to people in Britain. Hope I can support you all out there! People don't talk about infertility allot. I work at our local hospital and all I see is pregnant women. 
Some days are better than others. 

So long for now!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sam

Welcome to FF!  So pleased you decided to join us.

Sorry I can't help with your question.  Why not take a look at the FET board, someone may be able to help you there?

Laine x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi again SwedenSam,

We will be going to a village called Olofström.  Its quite small and its near to Kristianstad.  Apparently its about 2-2 1/2 hours from where you live.  I am  really looking forward to going although we might have to postpone the trip depending on the outcome of this tx and what we decide to do next.

Hope things are going ok for you and you are managing to find your way round the site.

Good luck!!!
Love Olwen


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Olwen!

Olofström is not that far from Ängelholm. Hope u and your family get the opportunity to see Sweden. You will have a lovely visit. 

Trying to manage my way around the site, seem to be doing ok so far. 

Where abouts do u live in England? 


/SwedenSam


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm in central London, but originally from Oxfordshire so I'm looking forward to going to Sweden and exploring the countryside there - my brother-in-law's girlfriend has shown me lots of photos.  It looks so beautiful.  She lives with him in Belgium now so if my current tx cycle works and I'm pg by then we will get the Eurostar to Brussels and go with them by car to Sweden so I dont have to fly.  A long trip but it will be worth it.  

Did you manage to get some advice about the FET?  Good luck with it!!
Love Olwen x


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

How are things? Yes I have got some info about FET. 
Actually going to the clinic this afternoon, so wish me look. Have been on Progynon for 12 days so it is an ultrasound today. Hopefully transfer soon. You never know, things can change rapidly. But my DH and I hope 2005 brings us at least a pregnancy.    

Hope to keep in touch with U. Nice to know about your Swedenvisit.

Wish U all the good luck to. More news tomorrow how I got on at the clinic today.

So long for now! Dinner-brake at work! 
SwedenSam


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi SwedenSam

Welcome.  I only joined FF last week after my FET.  I was on chlomid, day 2-6, this was to help with ovulation (although I do ovulate) and bleeding which I get.  My follicles were checked every 3rd day and eventually once at 20mm the transfer date was decided on.  After that I had to inject with pregnyl four days before the transfer.  I had 3 embryos transferred and am due to test on 15th Feb.  I wish you lots of luck and best wishes  

Kate


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Kate! 

Wishing all the luck to u that it turns out to be a + on the 15 th.    
Was at the clinic yesterday, FET next week on the 15 th. In Sweden the clinics transfer no more than 2 embryos. During our 4 IVF-treat they have only transfered 1 embryo at a time. But on the 15 th during FET it will be 2 embryos for us.

How are u feeling? any symptoms? What are the results at your clinic? Because it is the first time for us one need all the info one can get. If u don't want to answer I understand. 

Thinking of U! Lots of luck and best wishes! 
/SwedenSam


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi SwdenSam and congratulations on 15th.  Hopefully that date will be lucky for us both.  Normally they will only transfer 2 embryos here (I am in London) but being 41 (I think its like for over 40s) you are given the option of 2 or 3.  I opted for 3 as this is the last time I am having it done.  I had a bleed before tranfer which was a bit worrying but my Dr went ahead regardless.  I have been having some bleeding for the past two nights, but I have a history of unexplained bleeding so I do not put any of this down to the FET.  I am unsure what the results are at my hospital, my ivf has been done under NHS.  I wish you all the very best and if there is anything you want to know, which I can answer please feel free to ask.  If I cant answer you I am sure there are plenty of ladies here who can.  It is very important just to ask, no matter what the question is, support is important.  Speak soon.


----------

